# Something on the Cere?



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello,

Bubbles had had this 'thing' on her cere for quite some time, and through looking at older pictures, seems to be getting bigger. Here are some pictures:

When I look closer, it seems that I can just pull it off, but on the edge also looks woven into her cere...

Any know anything??? Thanks a loT!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking at the pics it seems your Bubbles has a condition called hypertrophy of the cere. Make sure the abnormal growth on the cere is not obstructing the nostrils and preventing Bubbles from breathing normally.
How is Bubbles doing, is she feeling better and has she gotten her appetite back?
I see she is also moulting and that can explain the overall lack of energy. 
You can supplement her diet with egg food during this time, so the she is able to better cope with the moult.

As to the growth on her cere, it's not at all advisable for your to try and remove part of the growth as you could potentially hurt your Bubbles. 
Given the fact you have been noticing the growth getting bigger it really is best to book your Bubbles an appointment at the specialized avian vet so that she is properly checked and treated.

Good luck!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Poor Bubbles she is going through a pretty rough time at present, I agree entirely with Aluz Bubbles needs to go to an Avian vet and have the situation assessed . Please let us know the outcome in this thread when she has been examined.


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you very much for your fast replys. Bubbles is better from her previous state.

I would love to get her checked on by a specilised vet, but there are none within 1hr drive... The cere growth is not covering or obstructing her 'nose holes'. 

Also, how should the egg be prepared for help with the moulting?? (can she eat the whole egg, or just the shell?)

Thank you


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I know what a long trip is like I travel an hour and a half each way to take my guys to an avian vet, when we choose to take these birds into our homes we are responsible for their health and wellbeing. It is not simply a wait and see situation , your budgies cere could end up becoming completely over grown very quickly Bubbles really needs to be checked properly an perhaps have medication, or have some sort of treatment. Please try to get Bubbles there.http://talkbudgies.com/recipes/114058-egg-food-our-aviary-recipe-step-step.html


----------

